# How to change-mount tube bands ?



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello Guys,

after 300 shots the tubes of my Man Kung is dead.

It's easy to remove them but not so to mount new ones.

I haven't found yet a tuto about this.

Perhaps can somebody help me!

Thanks!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Do you have a Dan Kung slingshot...
.








Or TruMark style???


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Trumark style, like in the pic I added in the previous post!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

you need to use rubbing alcohol


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Check out this link http://slingshots.com/html/slingshot-maintenance.html


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

something like this Perry..

(but in a week something different; an A+!!)


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Check out this link http://slingshots.co...aintenance.html


Thanks, I've found this on the web but I haven't bought it yet.

I thought about vaseline!!

And of course about the way to do it.

Thanks RecurveMaster


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

GreyOwl said:


> Check out this link http://slingshots.co...aintenance.html


Thanks, I've found this on the web but I haven't bought it yet.

I thought about vaseline!!

And of course about the way to do it.

Thanks RecurveMaster
[/quote]

Scroll down on that link. You basically apply some rubbing alcohol to the and of the tubes. Then then slide easily over the fork tips. Once the alcohol dries your as goos as new.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try to do it!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That's the correct instructions..... alcohol!!! NEVER use oil, Vaseline, etc; it will deteriorate the rubber and they will always slip off. When the alcohol dries in just a bit they will hold perfectly. Water or spit works in a pinch, but takes longer to dry.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

You're so right Guys, alcohol is the solution.

I made a few pics...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome Grey Owl!!! Now someone else can benefit from your pictorial!!!


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

alcohol isn´t the only solution 4 your problem, spit t it!


----------

